# Γενική   Πληθυντικού



## IZAKIS

Γεια σας !



Έχω μία ερώτηση σας παρακαλώ
έχει κανονισμός πού να βάλετε τον τόνο στο Γενική 


Πληθυντικού; Τη μία είναι στην δεύτερη συλλαβή σαν -  
 "των ρημάτων"
Την άλλη είναι στη τρίτη σαν " των ασκήσεων" 
και την άλλη είναι στη τελευταίη συλλαβή σαν "των 


αγοριών" ή "των κοριτσιών 
πώς θα το ξέρω;


----------



## sotos

IZAKIS said:


> πώς θα το ξέρω;



Δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Μέχρι να σου απαντήσει κάποιος που ξέρει τους κανόνες, δες:  Πρέπει να μετράς τις συλλαβές από το τέλος προς την αρχή, όχι από την αρχή προς το τέλος. Η τελευταία συλλαβή λέγεται "λήγουσα", η δεύτερη από το τέλος "παραλήγουσα" και η τρίτη από το τέλος "προ-παραλήγουσα". 

Στο παράδειγμα που έφερες "των ασκήσεων" είναι η μορφή της καθαρεύουσας (η άσκησις - της ασκήσεως - ... - των ασκήσεων). Πρόσεξε ότι η γεν. πληθ. τονίζεται όπως η γεν. ενικού, στην προ-παραλήγουσα. Στην καθαρεύσουσα είναι ουσιαστικό "τρίτης κλίσης" (-ις  -εως). Το ίδιο: η λύσις/λύση - των λύσεων.  Με τα μαγειρέματα της γραμματικής που έγιναν (για πολιτικούς λόγους), ο ενικός είναι στην δημοτική και ο πληθυντικός στην καθαρεύουσα! 


Τα άλλα παραδείγματα (το αγόρι, το κορίτσι) είναι δημοτική. Νομίζω ότι όλα που τελειώνουν σε -ι (ουδέτερα) όταν στην ονομαστική τονίζονται στην λήγουσα ή  παραλήγουσα (το αγόρι, το τραγούδι, το χαρτί, το παιδί) τότε στην γεν. πληθ. τονίζονται στη λήγουσα. 

Χάος δηλαδή


----------



## Dimboukas

Για την ακρίβεια _προπαραλήγουσα_, χωρίς παύλα. 

Τώρα όντως τα πράγματα είναι πολύ περίπλοκα. Τα περισσότερα *θηλυκά *σε -η ή -α τονίζονται στην λήγουσα στην γενική πληθυντικού, δηλ. των μαθητριών, των νικών, των θαλασσών, κλπ. Όμως όσα θηλυκά προέρχονται από την αρχαία τρίτη κλίση (δηλ. συχνά με καταλήξεις -τητα, -ίδα, -ίνα) τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα δηλ. των ποσοτήτων, των ελπίδων των ακτίνων, κλπ. 

Για *αρσενικά *τα αρσενικά ισχύει το ίδιο. Όσα προέρχονται από την πρώτη κλίση και τελειώνουν συνήθως σε -ης ή -ίας, τονίζονται στην λήγουσα, δηλ. των πολιτών, των επαγγελματιών, κλπ. Όσα προέρχονται από την τρίτη κλίση και τελειώνουν συνήθως σε -ας, τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα, δηλ. των πατέρων, των Ελλήνων, των ρητόρων, κλπ. Εξαίρεση είναι τα δισύλλαβα για τα οποία δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς διότι τονίζονται πάντα στην λήγουσα, δηλ. των ναυτών αλλά και των ανδρών.

Τα αρσενικά της δεύτερης κλίσης σε -ος, στην γενική πληθυντικού, τονίζονται είτε στην παραλήγουσα είτε στην προπαραλήγουσα. Αυτό εξαρτάται από το αν αυτά είναι συνήθως ακριβώς ίδια με τα αρχαία (_λόγια_) ή ανήκουν αποκλειστικά στην νέα ελληνική. Πχ. τα _πόλεμος_, _άνθρωπος_, _θάνατος_, κλπ. που δεν έχουν αλλάξει καθόλου, τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα, δηλ. των ανθρώπων, των πολέμων, των θανάτων. Όσα όμως είναι είτε μόνο της νέας ελληνικής και είναι μεγάλες και σύνθετες λέξεις όπως τα _καλόγερος_, _ανεμόμυλος_ τονίζονται στην προπαραλήγουσα, δηλ. των καλόγερων, των ανεμόμυλων.

Από τα *ουδέτερα* όσα τελειώνουν σε -ο όπως τα _βούτυρο_, _άχυρο, _θα έλεγα εγώ ότι, μπορείς να τα τονίσεις είτε στην προπαραλήγουσα είτε στην λήγουσα χωρίς διαφορά δηλ. των βουτύρων/βούτυρων, των αχύρων/άχυρων. Απλά το πρώτο είναι λογιότερο ή επισημότερο. Όσα ουδέτερα τελειώνουν σε -ι τονίζονται σχεδόν πάντα στην λήγουσα, δηλ. των παιδιών, των παπουτσιών. Όσα τελειώνουν σε -ος όπως τα _κράτος, μέγεθος _τονίζονται πάντα στην λήγουσα, δηλ. των κρατών, των μεγεθών. Όλα τα άλλα ουδέτερα τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα, δηλ. το πρόβλημα -> των προβλημάτων. 

Πάντοτε γνώριζε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ λίγες εξαιρέσεις.

Πρόσεχε πάντοτε όσα αρσενικά και θηλυκά τονίζονται στην λήγουσα. Γενικά, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μεγάλο για τα αρσενικά και ουδέτερα που τελειώνουν σε -ος και -ο αντίστοιχα, αν τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα ή στην προπαραλήγουσα, με εξαίρεση τα λόγια (άνθρωπος, πόλεμος, κλπ.). Είτε δηλαδή πεις των Αμπελοκήπων/Αμπελόκηπων (περιοχή της Αθήνας), είτε των κόκκαλων/κοκκάλων είναι το ίδιο.

Δες ακόμη http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Greek_grammar.


----------



## Dimboukas

Επιπλέον, όσα *θηλυκά *σε -η προέρχονται από την αρχαία κατάληξη _-ις_ και συνήθως τελειώνουν σε -ση, (κάνουν πληθυντικό σε -εις) τονίζονται στην προπαραλήγουσα, δηλ. των πόλεων, των αναμνήσεων.


----------



## IZAKIS

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  *sotos και **Dimbouka. όντως είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα*

*
μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε
1-τι παι να πει "πρώτη κλίση"(να μου δίνετε ένα παράδειγμα)
2- ισχύει
3-  καθαρεύουσας
4- πώς λένε στα Ελληνικά "by the way"*


----------



## Dimboukas

1. _Πρώτη κλίση_ είναι ένα σύνολο ουσιαστικών των *Αρχαίων Ελληνικών *που κλίνονταν όμοια ανά αρσενικά και θηλυκά. Πχ. ὁ πολίτης (αρχαίο, αρσενικό), ἡ ἀλήθεια (αρχαίο, θηλυκό). Στα νέα ελληνικά η _πρώτη κλίση _έχει απλοποιηθεί. Όσα ουσιαστικά των νέων ελληνικών προέρχονται από την αρχαία πρώτη κλίση, τονίζονται στην λήγουσα στην γενική πληθυντικού. 

Ὀμως τα αρχαία ελληνικά είχαν και άλλη μία ομάδα ουσιαστικών την _τρίτη κλίση_ που ήταν πολύ διαφορετική. Στα νέα ελληνικά, η πρώτη κλίση και η τρίτη κλίση έχουν γίνει *ένα*με μόνη διαφορά την γενική πληθυντικού.

Αν ασχολείσαι μόνο με τα νέα ελληνικά, η πρώτη και η τρίτη κλίση δεν σε αφορούν. Όμως, από ενδιαφέρον, μπορώ να σου δείξω πώς ήταν οι αρχαίες κλίσεις και πώς έγιναν μία:



*Πρώτη κλίση**Τρίτη κλίση**Ancient**Modern
**Ancient**Modern*ΕΝΙΚΟΣΟΝπολίτηςπολίτηςΈλληνΈλληναςΓΕπολίτουπολίτηΈλληνοςΈλληναΔΟπολίτῃ--Έλληνι--ΑΙπολίτηνπολίτηΈλληναΈλληναΚΛπολίταπολίτηΈλληνΈλληναΠΛΗΘΥΝΤΙΚΟΣΟΝπολίταιπολίτεςΈλληνεςΈλληνεςΓΕ*πολιτών**πολιτών**Ελλήνων**Ελλήνων*ΔΟπολίταις--Έλλησι--ΑΙπολίταςπολίτεςΈλληναςΈλληνεςΚΛπολίταιπολίτεςΈλληνεςΈλληνες


Όπως βλέπει οι δύο κλίσεις έχουν γίνει ουσιαστικά *μία*. Αλλά ιδού πού οφείλεται η διαφορά.

2. _ισχύει _σημαίνει _εφαρμόζεται, είναι ο κανόνας_, αγγ. _be in force_.

3. _καθαρεύουσα _είναι μία μορφή των *νέων ελληνικών* η οποία είναι πολύ συντηρητική και χρησιμοποιεί τα ουσιαστικά και τα ρήματα κατά τον αρχαίο τρόπο. Δεν μιλήθηκε από τον απλό κόσμο αλλά ἠταν γλώσσα του κράτους, του τύπου και επιστημονικών βιβλίων και εγκυκλοπαιδειών. Καταργήθηκε το 1976, αλλά άφησε πολλά στοιχεία στην απλή, καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα. Παράδειγμα: οι βουλευταί κατεψήφισαν το νομοσχέδιον το οποίον επρότεινε η κυβέρνησις (καθαρεύουσα)/οι βουλευτές καταψήφισαν το νομοσχέδιο το οποίο πρότεινε η κυβέρνηση (καθομιλουμένη).

4. by the way = παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## IZAKIS

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ * Dimbouka.*


----------



## sotos

IZAKIS said:


> *
> μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε
> 1-τι παι να πει "πρώτη κλίση"(να μου δίνετε ένα παράδειγμα)
> 2- ισχύει
> 3-  καθαρεύουσας
> 4- πώς λένε στα Ελληνικά "by the way"*



Πρέπει να αγοράσεις μια ελληνική γραμματική ή να ψάξεις online. Με τα ρήματα  είναι ακόμα πιό δύσκολοι, νομίζω. 
 Το by the way λέγεται και "επί τη ευκαιρία" (είναι καθαρεύουσα). Στην δημοτική λέμε "μια και το αναφέραμε...".


----------



## sotos

Dimboukas said:


> Από τα *ουδέτερα* όσα τελειώνουν σε -ο όπως τα _βούτυρο_, _άχυρο, _θα έλεγα εγώ ότι, μπορείς να τα τονίσεις είτε στην προπαραλήγουσα είτε στην *παραλήγουσα <edit> *χωρίς διαφορά δηλ. των βουτύρων/βούτυρων, των αχύρων/άχυρων. Απλά το πρώτο είναι λογιότερο ή επισημότερο. Όσα ουδέτερα τελειώνουν σε -ι τονίζονται σχεδόν πάντα στην λήγουσα, δηλ. των παιδιών, των παπουτσιών. Όσα τελειώνουν σε -ος όπως τα _κράτος, μέγεθος _τονίζονται πάντα στην λήγουσα, δηλ. των κρατών, των μεγεθών. *Όλα τα άλλα ουδέτερα τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα, δηλ. το πρόβλημα -> των προβλημάτων. *
> 
> Πάντοτε γνώριζε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ λίγες εξαιρέσεις.


Ή αρκετές εξαιρέσεις. Τα ουδέτερα που τελειώνουν σε -υ (ευτυχώς είναι λίγα) τονίζονται μάλλον στη λήγουσα.  το δίχτυ - των διχτυών. Αλλά _το δάκρυ - των δακρύων_  
Υπάρχουν και τα ουδέτερα σε -ρ, πάλι λίγα στη δημοτική (το πύρ, των πυρών) αλλά πολλά στην καθαρεύουσα, οπότε τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα (το φρέαρ - των φρεάτων, το στέαρ - στεάτων). 

Θαυμάζω τους αρχαίους Εβραίους που κατάφερναν να μιλάνε και να γράφουν Ελληνικά χωρίς να τους το επιβάλει κανένας.


----------



## IZAKIS

Σοτος

εγώ, έμαθα να διαβάζω και γράφω τα Ελληνικά μόνος μου. Μακάρι να ήξερα πιό πολύ. Είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα αλλά μου την αρέσει πολύ.

Πώς να καταφέρεις να κάνετε "quote "; Πατίσω στο " reply with quote " αλλά δεν μου καταφέρει. Παρακαλώ τη βοηθειά σας


----------



## sotos

IZAKIS said:


> Σοτος εγώ, έμαθα να διαβάζω και γράφω τα Ελληνικά μόνος μου. Μακάρι να ήξερα πιό πολύ. Είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα αλλά μου την αρέσει πολύ.


Πολύ καλά. Προχώρα.



> Πώς να καταφέρεις να κάνετε "quote "; Πατίσω στο " reply with quote " αλλά δεν μου καταφέρει. Παρακαλώ τη βοηθειά σας


 Περίεργο. Αν δεν δουλεύει το "reply with quote", κάνε copy αυτό που θέλεις και paste στο reply.


----------



## IZAKIS

sotos said:


> Πολύ καλά. Προχώρα.
> 
> Περίεργο. Αν δεν δουλεύει το "reply with quote", κάνε copy αυτό που θέλεις και paste στο reply.


----------



## IZAKIS

οκ Σοτος,,,θα προσπαθώ τώρα




sotos said:


> Πολύ καλά. Προχώρα.
> 
> Περίεργο. Αν δεν δουλεύει το "reply with quote", κάνε copy αυτό που θέλεις και paste στο reply.


----------



## IZAKIS

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Σοτος, το κατάφερα


----------

